# Fine Paints of Europe



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi all, i'm new around here but already love the site.

Just a quick question on Fine Paints of Europe. A customer of mine, wants to repaint interior/exterior of her home and would like to use this paint. Has anyone used it before? I understand its expensive but its supposed to be excellent. What are your thoughts on it, is it worth it? Its the Eurolux interior and Hollandlac products exterior that they want to use. I think she has ordered samples online but nothing like asking experts who have used it. 

Thanks. Phil.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes it's expensive around $ 100 a gallon


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Thks rentapainter, im aware of the prices.

What i'm trying to figure out is it worth the extra dollars. Is there extra labour involved, although we do a heck of alot of prep anyways, is there more to be done.

This lady is a significant customer of mine, and i dont want to look foolish if it turns out to be average paint.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

That's stuff is crazy expensive.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

If she's willing to pay for it, use it. They should have product info sheets that will answer your questions.

Stay away from the Fine Paints of Haiti, though. Doesn't cover worth a damn and peels with the slightest movement.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

cardwizzard said:


> Thks rentapainter, im aware of the prices.
> 
> What I'm trying to figure out is it worth the extra dollars.
> done.
> ...


Oh, you don't want to look bad. That's a common human feeling and desire that transcends the painting field and envelops the entire spectrum of the great life experience. 

any other issues? 

To recap: its expensive paint, but good quality. She wants it. Shes a good customer. You don't want to look stupid, and you're afraid shes going to be disappointed if you use it and she after the fact doesn't think it was a worthwhile experience. An accurate summation? 

Just tell her your thoughts and feelings (best meet for coffee or tea for this), get her to accept full responsibility for the outcome after giving her all the info available. Remember, you're a good person and are worthwhile!

*this post was inspired by Retired (a crazy new pt member)


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the shrink talk T.J. 

Was asking has anyone used these paints and if so, do they think they are significantly better than other high end paints. Have you used these paints T.J and if so are they the best you have come across?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I never used it and probably never will. I'd give my customer a guilt trip and employ shame tactics until they went with my suggestions.


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL, no probs T.J. Thks.

Do any painters here use it or have seen it used? Again is it worth the price?


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Fine Paints of Europe are probably the best paints we've ever used. Compare any comparable paint and check the ingredients. Hollandac white is 100% titanium dioxide. Check a can of Aura from Ben Moore and you'll likely find that it is under 10%.

The Hollandlac is not without its headaches, however. It is a bear to apply properly. Think multiple thin coats and you will be successful. Buy the $10/gallon FPoE thinner to thin the paint. Also, DO NOT use any fast drying primers before the topcoats. Long oil primers only or FPoE primer.

The results can be amazing. We have doors that we painted ten years ago that still maintain their high gloss. 

We recommend the paint to discriminating customers who are looking to draw attention to a front door or exterior shutters. The finish product speaks for itself. We are currently doing a load of shutters with the Hollandlac. We have used it countless times and are in fact a FPoE recommended applicator in our area.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

cardwizzard said:


> LOL, no probs T.J. Thks.
> 
> Do any painters here use it or have seen it used? Again is it worth the price?


I have used the red and the black high gloss with the suggested reducer and the suggested undercoater. All brushed. Three coats. Much the same as the upcoming job. The customer wanted that specific paint and was willing to pay for it. 

If the customer wants it then by all means use the paint. It's good stuff. 

The high gloss calls for much more than the usual prep. 

I like the percentage game. My fave is car wax that states on the can or jug usually in big print, "100% Carnauba!" Yep, the carnauba in the can or jug is 100% The fine print is where ya find the other stuff. If ya could even buy a can of 100% carnauba it would take C4 to get it out of the can. That stuff is about as hard as a cue ball and it's green too..


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Does it have to meet voc regs?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Rick the painter said:


> Does it have to meet voc regs?


I don't see why not. I would liken it to an imported car. A BMW still has to meet EPA & saftey standards......


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Wishful thinking on my part Smitty  It will soon require twice the amount of speacial thinner..............


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Got a buddy that's flying out to Vermont this November to attend fine paints of europe certified contractors program. His paint store is fliping the bill. Just wondering if anyone has attended this in the past? Looking at the list, he will be the only one certified here in the LA area. I have never used the stuff, but from what I have heard, this stuff is great.

Pat


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> Got a buddy that's flying out to Vermont this November to attend fine paints of europe certified contractors program. His paint store is fliping the bill. Just wondering if anyone has attended this in the past? Looking at the list, he will be the only one certified here in the LA area. I have never used the stuff, but from what I have heard, this stuff is great.
> 
> Pat


When the regs get a hold of it Pat is will soon be WAS


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

This is a list of contractors who use this paint. It's probably far from accurate numberwise

http://www.finepaintsofeurope.com/retailers.aspx



Since there are several contractors from California and especially SoCal I wonder if this one guy who is apparantly the only one who will be officially "certified" will run these others OOB? 

IMO any good painter should be able to apply this stuff if he or she RTFM and follows the philosophy of Mr. Miyogi. 

I got the paint I used from a small mom and mom Benny Moore store in Seattle.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Retired said:


> This is a list of contractors who use this paint. It's probably far from accurate numberwise
> 
> http://www.finepaintsofeurope.com/retailers.aspx
> 
> ...



That looks more like a list of retailers not contractors. Apparently by attending this workshop and getting certified he will be listed in certain brochures. I'm not sure on the complete details. Cool thing about it everything he will learn, he will pass it along so we both benefit. 

Pat


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> That looks more like a list of retailers not contractors. Apparently by attending this workshop and getting certified he will be listed in certain brochures. I'm not sure on the complete details. Cool thing about it everything he will learn, he will pass it along so we both benefit.
> 
> Pat


That is a list of retailers who hopefully are doing business with painters, contractors and even DIYers who have painting or artistic skills. 

The point being that this "certification" by a paintmaker or a distributor borders on the bogus. Your collegue will come back all pumped up with BS and in a month he will wake up and say to himself, "Shoot, I could have used that paint just fine without all the hype". He will then toss his sticky, "Hi my name is" badge and WORD template diploma with a gold star and fill you in about five minutes. The "you" is the collective, since the paint store will expect him to be thier paid front man. 

The paint is great but the BS is still deep.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Retired said:


> That is a list of retailers who hopefully are doing business with painters, contractors and even DIYers who have painting or artistic skills.
> 
> The point being that this "certification" by a paintmaker or a distributor borders on the bogus. Your collegue will come back all pumped up with BS and in a month he will wake up and say to himself, "Shoot, I could have used that paint just fine without all the hype". He will then toss his sticky, "Hi my name is" badge and WORD template diploma with a gold star and fill you in about five minutes. The "you" is the collective, since the paint store will expect him to be thier paid front man.
> 
> The paint is great but the BS is still deep.


Sounds like your a little jealous. Is it the fact that he will be officially certified by Fine Paints of Europe? or is it that his paint store is flipping the bill and all you received in your years of painting "which is not many" was a free chip brush? Its ok man, some get the breaks and some don't. You will be ok.

Pat


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> Sounds like your a little jealous. Is it the fact that he will be officially certified by Fine Paints of Europe? or is it that his paint store is flipping the bill and all you received in your years of painting "which is not many" was a free chip brush? Its ok man, some get the breaks and some don't. You will be ok.
> 
> Pat


Do you mean envious? Sure, a free trip on a paint retailers dime would be great. I should point out that you stated you didn't know much about the whole deal and I submit this includes the official certification. I even bet as well as a gold star it might even have the Royal Seal. Nothing like flashing diplomas at customers to make them stand up and holler something like," You must be out of your ****** mind!" 

Free chip brushes? Do you have a source? Home Depot and WalMart have them at a fair price or you could try online. I just bought mine from a distributor who sold wholesale to union contractors. The Fine Paints were applied with Purdy oxhairs. I got a great deal on those from Rodda Paint and I wasn't even certified.

What's with the quote? Vivid imagination or did you run short on the two-bit psychology? 

I'm thinking maybe you'll get a break and this guy who got to go on a junket instead of you, might have a few samples he will lay on you or in the interim you could just buy a litre of the paint and try it for yourself instead of talking out your posterior.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Well here you go again, blabin on about nothing and again your lack of knowledge is showing as usual. He's not going on estimates and busting out his diploma from fine paints of europe. He won't need to. As of right now there are only three certified painters in california, they are all up in the bay area. His name would go in a book and this book gets sent to all kinds of people, from interior designers and people like this. There for if he is the only guy listed then I would think things might be pretty good for him. You would never be in the picture, even with your fancy ox hairs that you got a good deal on.

Before you go run to google to look up more quotes from archie bunker. just save it for some other thread. I really could care less.

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Yah thanks pat for getting the fpoe cert course on retireds mind. If he shows up for it, I'm so not teaching.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

hmm, well since your from Vermont, I would imagine you would have heard of this event and also might have attended it? Or maybe not? Are you all involved in this?

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> hmm, well since your from Vermont, I would imagine you would have heard of this event and also might have attended it? Or maybe not? Are you all involved in this?
> 
> Pat


I've heard of and used the products, but did not know they had a certification program or anything happening in vermont. I'm vp and I approve this message.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok , here is the link for this program 
http://www.finepaintsofeurope.com/certified_painters_program.aspx

Located in woodstock Vt

Pat


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> Well here you go again, blabin on about nothing and again your lack of knowledge is showing as usual. He's not going on estimates and busting out his diploma from fine paints of europe. He won't need to. As of right now there are only three certified painters in california, they are all up in the bay area. His name would go in a book and this book gets sent to all kinds of people, from interior designers and people like this. There for if he is the only guy listed then I would think things might be pretty good for him. You would never be in the picture, even with your fancy ox hairs that you got a good deal on.
> 
> Before you go run to google to look up more quotes from archie bunker. just save it for some other thread. I really could care less.
> 
> Pat


Are you sure this "guy" is not some alter ego you have dreampt up. The tenses are all over the map. Benny Moore tried this same thing first in Canada and then in the US, "certififying" painters. It flopped because Benny Moore inc was charging the painters. 

Can I go to Google and lift quotes from Conan the Barbarian too? Speaking of quotes, the correct quote is, "I couldn't care less", by English actor, playwright Noel Coward. 

Archie Bunker was just a character he wasn't really real. I have heard the character was bases on what Richard Nixon and Ronald Raygun would be like on acid. 

One of the criteria if I am reading it correctly is that a given painter have five years experience with the paint before he or she can be "nominated" for this junket. Do they mean five years experience painting or five years putting this stuff on something? If the latter then if a guy ain't learned how he is never going to learn how..LOL

Nice try on dodging the question on the quote. Consider yourself busted for making **** up. 

I have to really admit being envious for missing Woodstock. I did catch Monterry though and one very famous Hollywood Bowl concert and Elvis at the Astrodome. The Elvis thing was so far away that for years I thought Elvis was a midget. 

I am surprised that Vermont Painter had not heard of this program being from Vermont and all. Maybe you could ask him for me if he knows Sonny Perkins from Vermont. 

Never used an oxhair brush? Not fancy at all or even terribly expensive. I hope when your dude gets back it doesn't put you into a funk if he tells you that is the recommended brush for this paint. He may even hit the bricks with a Euro type sash tool.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Retro

I know nothing of any of this. I think pat created the whole thing in his mind. I will not be in attendance at this event and I most definitely will not be instructing. Hope this helps.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Fine Paints of Europe rocks. Dries pretty quickly, a lil expensive but - talk about a "glass" look - they got it covered. IMO.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Well you got me Retired - I just made it all up, man your good 

As far as your question about the quote? is this the one your talking about "which is not many" As far as I can see, I'm guessing its not far off. You seem to jump in on many threads with not allot of experience in what your talking about. This thread is a good example of one. The other thread where all your posts got deleted was another one.

Just to let you know, this post took under a minute to write. I don't think you need to spend 30 minutes every time to reply.

Pat


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*I've sampled FPE stuff...that's why I bought some!*

I was lucky enough to sample some of their line.

One word...Unreal.

* Hollandlac Brilliant in "Coach Green". Used a crappy foam brush, applied 2 coats a few hours apart. Dear Lord...I can literally read book pages in the reflection of that stuff! ...and this was on a crappy (but primed!) pallet board. Outstanding gloss and smoothness:notworthy:.

* Eurolux Matte in "Wine Red". Applied to a white-primed pallet-board. Foam-brush again! Pulled a coat as thin as I could...could NOT see through it! Couple hours later...pulled another thin coat. Let it dry a day.
>>> Then...a torture-test: Poured some of my Mountain-Dew/Ice on it. Let it sit the whole day, rubbing the mixture FIRMLY with my thumb a few times. Washed it off at the end of the day. When dry...COULDN'T TELL there was anything on it. No burnishing...nothing:blink:.
>>> That's when I knew what I wanted to paint my downstairs bath with! Ordered 1 Qt. of Eurolux Matte in "Brown Cafe". $45/Qt, incl. delivery:wheelchair:. I'd do it again in a heartbeat. 
>>> FPE "Matte" is more like an Eggshell however...
>>> They DO have a "Dead-Flat" Oil tho...

* FPE ECO-series, in White. 
This is a beautiful, leveling paint for cabs, etc. I can't stop looking at the sample-board I did! It's such a bright, clean white. Makes the Cabinet-Coat board I did look GRAY.

Couple behind-the-scenes facts:
* The colorants are PASTES, and specific to each version, i.e., Alkyd colorant pastes & waterborne colorant pastes.
* The pigments are ground a ridiculously long time, leading to the stunning gloss developement.
* There's only 2 tint-bases for all the colors!
* Unfortuneately, there's NOTHING made in the U.S. that equals this stuff.
* Call them and ask for their "Specifiers Manual". Great info. for YOU as well as informative presentations to your prospective clients!

Faron


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> Well you got me Retired - I just made it all up, man your good
> 
> As far as your question about the quote? is this the one your talking about "which is not many" As far as I can see, I'm guessing its not far off. You seem to jump in on many threads with not allot of experience in what your talking about. This thread is a good example of one. The other thread where all your posts got deleted was another one.
> 
> ...


Sort of figured you made that up. Thanks for confirming. I hope you don't do stuff like that with customers and family. Tacky at best and unethical at worst.

Your writing skills and imagination seem about on par with your trade knowledge. I am amazed it took you that long to respond. 

Are you really retired or did you just forget the comma? 

I really liked the paint and so did my customer. Try some for yourself and gain back at least some credibility. This way, when your guy comes back you will not be totally in the dark and the two of you can hold meaningful conversations, long walks on Linden Beach if you dont get jumped and why its so waaay cool not to buy American. 

BTW do you find that a Dutch paintmaker who makes Swedish Putty an oxymoron? No worse I suppose, than Japan paint made in NY..


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

I have used this paint since the mid 90's. The quality of the oil enamel has no equal. I painted the trim on a Hair Salon in University Village in 1998; it has been touched-up but remains an excellent finish.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Seattlepainting said:


> I have used this paint since the mid 90's. The quality of the oil enamel has no equal. I painted the trim on a Hair Salon in University Village in 1998; it has been touched-up but remains an excellent finish.


My use was on Queen Anne for a fella who is in the dental business downtown . Still holding after about the same time. 

We have talked a couple of times at Rodda on Stone Way a few years ago. Seen your work too. Good stuff. 

Amazing to find a guy who can apply this paint without going to some company school and not have it fall off the project in the first ten minutes..LOL


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*You'll be spoiled!*

Cardwizzard,

That's pretty cool if ya get to use FPE for the whole/most of the house:thumbup:!

You may find it hard to "go back to the normal stuff"!

I THINK you can request a DVD that covers one of their "Certified Painter" meetings. Kinda "dry:blink:", but interesting, on their/Dutch paints...and different issues encountered.

My ONE coat of the Eurolux Matte is at least as durable as 2 coats of many other brands. In a perfect world...yes...2 coats of FPE:euro:.
BUT...I'll put my 1 coat of this stuff against ANYTHING out there...

Faron


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes, the painted has landed!! Sweet mother of god that hollandlac brilliant is just that, such a finish. Cant wait to apply the second coat and have a look at it. The wall paint, eurolux matt looks ok as well, it has dried out really quick, unsure if thats a good thing or not. Definetly going to use the hollandlac on the exterior, the HO is as impressed as me. Ive just put up a few samples of the stuff but i think im in love. Impervo is benched or on the DL for now.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

cardwizzard said:


> Yes, the painted has landed!! Sweet mother of god that hollandlac brilliant is just that, such a finish. Cant wait to apply the second coat and have a look at it. The wall paint, eurolux matt looks ok as well, it has dried out really quick, unsure if thats a good thing or not. Definetly going to use the hollandlac on the exterior, the HO is as impressed as me. Ive just put up a few samples of the stuff but i think im in love. Impervo is benched or on the DL for now.


 
I wonder if the HO would be happier if you flashed a diploma? LOL


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

cardwizzard said:


> Yes, the painted has landed!! Sweet mother of god that hollandlac brilliant is just that, such a finish. Cant wait to apply the second coat and have a look at it. The wall paint, eurolux matt looks ok as well, it has dried out really quick, unsure if thats a good thing or not. Definetly going to use the hollandlac on the exterior, the HO is as impressed as me. Ive just put up a few samples of the stuff but i think im in love. Impervo is benched or on the DL for now.


Its all about making the customer happy. Sounds like you guys figured out a good way to make this a mutual beneficial arrangement. Happy to hear.


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Are pics to follow...?!*

Dude,

I knew you'd LOVE the stuff:rockon:!

Yeah, the Eurolux Matte dries fast, but to me, it's no different than other higher-end paints nowadays.
i'm assuming the Hollandlac Brilliant (or Satin?) is going on trims/doors??

Faron


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah Faron, going to apply satin finish on all the interior trim. Were going for prime, coat of brillant and top coat of satin throughout. Walls the Eurolux Matt. Exterior the brillant, its a red, but they guarantee 2 coat coverage. Where have i heard that before? Anyway pumped up about using these paints. Will post u pics Faron on completion, maybe 6 weeks.


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*6 weeks...?!?!! Just kiddin'!*

Can't wait to see the project...

I took a pic last December of my downstairs bathroom-painting supplies. Some stuff isn't there however...but the FPE is! Note my fave primer, C2-One.










Faron


----------

